# VM Template List - Direct Download Links | VMTemplate.net



## Joodle (Oct 9, 2013)

I was bored and decided to make a small website with some OpenVZ/XEN templates listed for direct download (Hosted by RamNode in Seattle)

I also made a pack full of linux templates for starting providers who are too lazy to download them one for one 

Check it out: http://vmtemplate.net

More templates will be added over the next few days, including ISO's (Linux and Windows) for KVM


----------



## Damian (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't think that I could, in good conscience, offer templates to our customers that have been provided by another individual. I get freaked out about OVZ's own provided templates as it is.


----------



## blergh (Oct 9, 2013)

You did them from scratch? How? Also some sort of SHA/MD5-hash would be neat.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 9, 2013)

http://openvz.org/Download/template/precreated

The sizes are consistent with the ones found here, I assume its just a mirror.

Edit: @Joodle it would be nice if you gave the OpenVZ project credit for creating the templates, or at least posting your source.


----------



## vampireJ (Oct 9, 2013)

You sure you didn't install any backdoors in there?


----------



## ocitysolutions (Oct 10, 2013)

I think the ISO's could be handy. Having them in a central place is useful. But there are valid points about the security of the templates.


----------



## Joodle (Oct 11, 2013)

MD5 hash check is now available, simply click the MD5 button to view the selected file MD5 hash (it could take some time for large files)


----------



## nunim (Oct 11, 2013)

I would think that redistributing Windows in a no no...


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

nunim said:


> I would think that redistributing Windows in a no no...


Why?


----------



## nunim (Oct 13, 2013)

Raymii said:


> Why?


It's copyrighted and Microsoft generally doesn't like people distributing their products.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 13, 2013)

As long as he doesn't put codes up there?


@Joodle your md5 page might be vulnerable: http://vmtemplate.net/md5.php?id=/index.php or http://vmtemplate.net/md5.php?id=../../../../../../../../../etc/passwd


You really Should not generate it server side. Add that table to your DB and create the hashes locally. Most md5 programs support multiple files or folders at once..


I like the page, looks good and the downloads are fast


----------



## vld (Oct 13, 2013)

Raymii said:


> As long as he doesn't put codes up there?
> 
> 
> @Joodle your md5 page might be vulnerable: http://vmtemplate.net/md5.php?id=/index.php or http://vmtemplate.net/md5.php?id=../../../../../../../../../etc/passwd
> ...


It's not vulnerable to LFI, but it is remotely fetching the files every time. Also, it's vulnerable to XSS.


----------

